# Cool pic from photog Ellen von Unwerth's new book...



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

Trying one more time....thought this pic ooozed attitude...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn! Is it wrong of me to be looking at such a attractive woman and still be wondering what cigar she is smoking?


----------

